# Torrington 8 Refurb Tutorial Needed



## Buster1 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Torrington 8 Refurb Tutorial Needed *Update*

My old T8s were kinda "grindy" on a longer ride yesterday.  Does anyone have any experience pulling them apart and re-greasing / checking them?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 25, 2012)

What part specifically did you have questions about? The 8s and 10s are composed basically of an axle with axle cover and two sets of bearings in the cover cups, one set on either end, all held together with the axle shank at one end and an adjustable nut on the other. I've fixed a few pairs over the years.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mike, you are correct, I just decided to "bust into it" today and went ahead and fully OH'd a pair of T8s.  It wasn't that difficult.  They roll like butta now!

My biggest issue is this...






For some reason this particular pair has these flange clips on it which require destruction to remove.  I will be searching some obscure hardware stores soon for replacements.  But until then I was able to get these pedals back in order by dropping in a small washer and using a 1/4" E Clip to secure it.  It is as good or better that the OG flanged style, however it doesn't look the same.  But it is sturdy!  If you have the kind without threaded ends/nuts and have just the post and groove, the 1/4" E Clip is perfect!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 26, 2012)

Those pop clips are awful. They break up pretty easily. I'd be inclined to stick with what you have added there, if they are secure. The earlier pedals have the usual small hex nuts- nice for removal and rebuilding. The little press clips just seem to break up on you. I go out of my way to find the earlier hex nut type when I can get them. You certainly can work with the pop-off clip types, but then you usually end up replacing the clips like you did in the end. I wonder if it wouldn't be possible to cut threads with a die and then use hex nuts on those block skewers. I think you did just fine with what you have there though.

The biggest issue is usually either old grease/dust, or the end nut on the bearings is out of adjustment. Normally these Torrington bearings are pretty good, and once refreshed, roll nicely. 

The next time I rebuild some 8s or 10s I'll do a blog entry on them with pictures. It's not too hard, but the pictures are always nice.



Buster1 said:


> Mike, you are correct, I just decided to "bust into it" today and went ahead and fully OH'd a pair of T8s.  It wasn't that difficult.  They roll like butta now!
> 
> My biggest issue is this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2012)

Good temporary solution, and thanks for the tip. BUT, if you find the correct push nuts at some obscure hardware store, please buy some for me too. I need 4 of 'em. I haven't been able to find these here yet.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2012)

Having nut problems again Dave?I'll check around to see if anyone has a pair they aren't using.Will P.M.ya


----------



## Iverider (Nov 29, 2012)

I know it wouldn't technically be "Restored" but why not thread the ends of the pedal pad shafts and put a nut on them?


----------



## videoranger (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.clipsandfasteners.com/Push_Nuts_Capped_s/150.htm

http://www.starlock.nl/Products/Dome_capped.php

found with quick BING search. There's more vendors with push nuts also. Jim


----------



## Iverider (Nov 29, 2012)

You just gave me an idea to look at Mcmaster-Carr and sure enough, they have 1/4" slotted like the ones removed.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#push-nuts/=kdl2hc

50 for $6 + s&h


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Video, those were close, thanks.

Kraut, those look perfect...don't need 50 though right?  Are you gonna get them?  If so I'll chip in for a handful of 'em.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 29, 2012)

No, I don't really need them. I just like finding things


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm going to order these after all. I don't need them yet, but I'm sure I'll use them in the future on some pedal and I'm ordering Viton o-rings for the diesel monster. 

If you need some, PM me. They'll be $1.50 for 4 push nuts (one pair of pedals worth) shipped in the Continental U.S.


----------



## Boris (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Brian! Payment on the way.


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2012)

I surely hope this cures your nut problem Dave.Maybe you will be in a better mood once you get nuts that work properly.


----------



## Boris (Dec 12, 2012)

vincev said:


> I surely hope this cures your nut problem Dave.Maybe you will be in a better mood once you get nuts that work properly.




They're supposed to be a full 1/4 inch, but they look a little pinchy. I'll try them on when they get here and let you know how they fit.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 13, 2012)

Dave, Don't send me any money if you haven't already. 

Nuts came...they're crap! Too big.




Never thought that would be a problem. If you sent the check already, I'll send you a video of it torn and burned up.


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe we'll get lucky and find some really some really big pedals.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 14, 2012)

Torrington 8,000s!!!

Weird push nut for such a small inside diameter. Grainger has some too, but I think I'm going to hit a local has-it-all hardware first.


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Torrington 8,000s!!!




I'll let you know if the the wine that just shot out of my nose, washes out of my shirt. True story.


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2012)

Clean as a whistle.


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2012)

Dave,exactly how clean is a whistle???


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> Dave,exactly how clean is a whistle???




Very good question! You'd think that they'd have some sort of gauged meter to give you some idea how clean your whistle is. In my search to answer your question, I have found no such instrument. Perhaps the military has some sort of regimen regarding whistle cleaning, as I'm sure it's a huge concern for most discerning Drill Sergeants. Perhaps the whistles are washed during off times in the Mess Hall's dishwasher, which I'm sure would get them quite clean, or perhaps they have special whistle washer equipment devoted specifically to washing whistles, and it would only stand to reason that they be washed on Wednesdays. It would be safe to assume that these washdays would be called "Whistle Washing Wednesday", but that's only an assumption, as this would most probably be classified information. This brings up another interesting question. Is the military subject to the same types of phosphate-free dishwashing/whistle washing liquid requirements as would be found in civilian life. If you'll remember, new laws were enacted several years ago which required manufacturers to remove these chemicals from dishwashing liquid, thus leaving dishes (or in this case, whistles) somewhat spotty. We are however, assured by the manufacturers that our dishes/whistles are sterilized, and in fact, are quite clean.
Be it further noted, I'm also unable to find a clean shirt meter, But that's another story, for another day. So in summation, I cannot honestly say my shirt is as clean as a whistle, as I have no accurate way of comparing the two. Therefore, I retract my "clean as a whistle" comment until such time as this statement can be proven.
Thank you for asking.


----------



## 57 spit (Feb 21, 2013)

*same here*

I got the same problem. Does anyone know if these push clips date the pedals? Mine are on a '36 motorbike...Thinking of replacing them with Torrington 10s...


----------

